# Bean recommendation needed.



## Corvid (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi all, as my usual coffee bean supplier (Algerian Coffee Stores) has totally closed due to current restrictions, I'm looking for a replacement coffee bean supplier. My bean of choice is Brazilian Bourbon which is described as "A high roast, dark and oily. A heavy and intense...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Take a look at Baytown coffee, you should find something to your taste.


----------



## Corvid (Aug 7, 2014)

Many thanks El, I will.


----------

